# my 12 ft v-bottom conversion idea



## bassbuster2011 (Mar 1, 2011)

Well, did a little drawing on paint. I think i might give this a try. This will be my 1st time doing this so hopefully i dont mess anything up. I have decided to leave all the seat in for support. Here is my idea, let me know what you guys think. I will try to post pics tomorrow. It looks like crap right now. I have to wait on my tax check to even start, but I dont think this will take me very long as long a I get the measurements right.


----------



## Decatur (Mar 1, 2011)

Looks like a good start! Is the 4' width at the top or bottom of the boat? What does the widest point on the bottom of your boat measure? Good luck with it, I am looking forward to your future posts!


----------



## bassbuster2011 (Mar 1, 2011)

This is what I got done today. I took out the seats, all the old rope, and all the old wood. Whoever had the boat before me that put the other seats on used untreated wood and it was all rotted. The boat measures 44 1/2 in at the back. It is 48'' in the middle on the top. Here are a few pics of the work today. Its a start. I dont think its going to take me long to do what im going to. Just waiting on tax check to get supplies. Got a start on it though.


----------



## gmiller (Mar 2, 2011)

Similar measurements to my boat, only mine is flat bottom. What kind of fishing/hunting do you plan on doing from this boat? Lakes? Rivers? Check out my link at the bottom of my post, I am still working on mine, so no pictures of finished products, but some ideas on there.


----------



## bassbuster2011 (Mar 16, 2011)

Well, i got my tax check. I bought two new seats, swivels and mounts. I also bought two new anchors and all new ropes. Here is a pic of what the decks look like now. I will be doing a little more this weekend. I am going to get some stainless bolts to attach everything, and doing the carpet. If time going to attach the seats and it should be about completed. I will post more pics soon.


----------



## bassbuster2011 (Mar 20, 2011)

I have done a little more work. Got the front storage compartment cut, and the carpet for it put on. Have to cut out a little more. Didnt realize the carpet was that thick. I guess you learn from yourself. Going to work on it tomorrow, hope will have all the carpet put in and going to start working on the seat mounting. Had lots of fun doing this tonight. Its a great project.


----------



## manley09 (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice Work kinda looks like my boat


----------



## richg99 (Mar 20, 2011)

I learned, on this site, that you shouldn't use treated lumber in an aluminum boat. Your plywood doesn't look like treated lumber, but, since you mentioned the former owner NOT using treated wood in your earlier post...I just thought I'd mention it. Going to be a great looking craft when you finish the job, I am sure. Rich


----------



## bassbuster2011 (Mar 20, 2011)

Here are a few more pics of the work today. Its coming along good. I do have one question though. Why can you not use treated plywood because "I DID"? Does it do something to the aluminum? Dont have much more to do and it will be a completed project. Will post more pics soon.


----------



## atuck593 (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice build you got there...

From what I have read on here the treated plywood is a no go because the chemicals used to make the plywood water resistant react with the aluminum. Over time as the chemicals come out of the plywood they will corrode the aluminum on your boat. I have also read the same about galvanized bolts and brackets for any deck framing. I am not sure how long it will take to cause serious damage to your boat ( a few months...a few years...a few decades) but the general rule of thumb on here is to not use it. 

A few days ago threre was a post about a new type of outdoor grade plywood that has new chemicals. Apparently it won't corrode the aluminum as severly or as quickly. You could search that thread to see what came of it. It's only a few days old.

The best advice from my limited experience with this would be to check up on a few builds from guys who have used pressure treated and see what they have done and how will it has worked for them over a few seasons. If it was me I would just use the pressure treated as a template and then use the good stuff. It would only cost ya a piece or two of plywood. I would hate to have invested the time money and energy only to have it cause damage to the boat itself and create more work for me later on down the road.

Hope this helps ya out with your question about the treated lumber.


----------



## richg99 (Mar 21, 2011)

I did some further research on treated lumber. The NEW type has more copper in it ( and less arsenic) and corrodes aluminium even FASTER than the old type did.

Neither is good as the copper and aluminum are dissimilar metals and will corrode. I'll try to dig up the recent article that i LINKED to in th past. Rich


----------



## bassbuster2011 (Mar 22, 2011)

Once again a litlle more work has been done. I have now got the front deck attached with stainless steel self tapping screws and the front seat mounted. Tomorrow night should be the finishing touches. I have to attach the back dexck and the back seat. More pics when finished.


----------



## bassbuster2011 (Mar 23, 2011)

Well, the project is finally done. Now all I need is water. I think that it turned out really good for my first project boat. As for the plywood issue, I had already bought the plywood and attatched it before I ask about it. My only thing is, one of the guys at Menards told me that I "COULD" use treated on the aluminum boat. Now, I dont know if maybe he didnt know what he was talking about or what. I have heard some people use it and nothing happens, but like I said, he told me I could. I will keep you guys posted if any issues come up. Hopefully, I wont have to deal with any. Here are the last photos of the finished Jon. I got a cover tonight so I could get it out of the garage and put the wife's car back in. Thank again for all the help and opinions. Will post again soo. Enjoy the pics.


----------



## bassbuster2011 (Mar 23, 2011)

Also, In the pics of the two guys in the boat. I am the one on the RIGHT. The other guy is my buddy that was helping me with the mod.


----------



## manley09 (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice job looks good. I would like to know how stable it is on the water. Also I have the same seat mounts as you. What kind of screws did you use to attach them?


----------



## Froggy (Mar 24, 2011)

Great job guys, dont worry to much about the plywood, Thousands of tins out there with treated lumber still floating.... you guys are tall, looks a bit top heavy on The picture, stay in low water first time out.


----------



## bassbuster2011 (Mar 24, 2011)

I am hoping to get it out soon. The winter still isnt quite done here in Northern Indiana. We actually had a few flurries yesterday. The ice is off the lake though. I dont think it will take to much longer to warm up. I am ready to get to the lakes. To answer the question on how I attached it, For one I used 5/8'' thick plywood. For the bow to be attached right I put two, 2x4's under the front deck on the front bench and then had the bolts going throught the plywood and the 2x4's AND the bench. The reason I had to do this, was because the middle bench sits a little higher then the front one in my boat. I had to use 2-6'' bolts along with locknuts. The back part of the front deck is attached with 8- 1/4x1 1/2 self tapping screws w/ washer under head. (Evenly spaced leaving room for the seat mount). All bolts were Stainless steel. Cost was around $22 at Ace Hardwarde. About $35 if I went to Lowes or Menards. The back deck is the same. As for the seats, I used 4- 3/8x1 1/2 self tapping screws on each. It seems to be holding pretty well.(Very sturdy) We could pull on the seats just about as hard as we could and they would not budge. We even sat in it and moved around quite a bit. The real test is going to be the water. I think it will be a little unstable at first, but if we can get use to it I dont think it will be a problem. I even mounted my seat in the center of the back deck and can still start the motor (PULL START) from that seat without even standing, which is nice. Any other questions, just ask and I will be more than happy to answer them the best I can.


----------

